# Za repeaterem brak internetu

## Garrappachc

Mam taki problem - w związku z tym, że urządzeń chętnych na WiFi w moim domu coraz więcej, a dom duży, a ruter mały, postanowiłem zwiększyć nieco zasięg mojego sygnału. Kupiłem w tym celu dwa AP TP-LINK TL-WA701ND. Skonfigurowałem je w trybie Universal Repeater. Wszystko wszystkim działa. Na święta jednak przyjechałem z desktopem do domu (na nim mam gentoo) i okazało się, że, co prawda komputer łączy się z siecią, ale internetu brak. Jedyne gdzie mam dostęp to komputery w sieci lokalnej (łącznie z repeaterem), ale bez rutera (nie odpowiada na pingi, nie da się wejść na panel admina). Konfiguracja repeaterów jest raczej prawidłowa - nie ma tam serwera DHCP, ustawienia WiFi są w porządku. Co więcej, na tym samym komputerze uruchomiłem LiveCD Ubuntu i pod nim internet działał bez zarzutu. Piszę tutaj, jako że skończyły pomysły i nie ma po prostu pojęcia, co może być nie tak - konfiguracja jajka czy jakiekolwiek inne aspekty. Bardzo proszę Was o pomoc, bo bardzo mi na tym zależy, gdyż połączenie bezpośrednie z ruterem jest bardzo słabe i wolne, z powodu kiepskiego zasięgu.

emerge --info: http://sprunge.us/PeRF

/usr/src/linux/.config: http://sprunge.us/WfKd

----------

## gexcite

Sprawdź czy nie ma problemow z adresem MAC. Nie miałem czasu drążyć, ale mam takiego TP-Linka, który robi coś magicznego po drodze z tym adresem (pracuje jako AP-Client). Jeśli masz blokowanie / wpuszczanie po adresie MAC na routerze, to to może być jedna z przyczyn.

----------

## Garrappachc

Wszystko jest ok. Najlepsze jest to, że ruter daje mi IP i widzi, że jestem podłączony, a repeater pokazuje mi, że przesyłam pakiety (jak wchodzę np. na jego IP). To jest definitywnie problem z moją instalacją Gentoo, gdyż na tym samym komputerze inne OS-y działają bez zarzutu.

----------

## Garrappachc

Co dziwniejsze, po podłączeniu się kablem wsio jest ok. Tylko przez WiFi neta nie ma.

----------

## Jacekalex

Sugerowałbym zainteresować się magicznymi opcjami i humorami  programu  używanego do łączenia,

 NM potrafi czasami siwych włosów niejednemu pacjentowi dodać, Wicd jest pod tym względem znacznie lepszy, ale na pewno nie jest święty.

Radziłbym spróbować bez automagicznych ułatwiaczy, samym iw|iwcofig|wpa_supplicant(wpa_cli|wpa_gui) się łączyć.

Istnieje spora szansa, że będzie jakaś poprawa, jeśli nie, to będzie trzeba przedyskutować sprawę 

z jajem i sterownikiem.

----------

## Garrappachc

Próbowałem już z wpa_supplicantem, ale to samo.

----------

